# Any fur buyers in North Dakota?



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

Looking for a fur buyer in eastern North Dakota near Grand Forks or Devils Lake area.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

you have email


----------

